# Koa, twisted lace & VG10



## robert flynt (Apr 25, 2014)

Latest work has a blade with a twisted lace pattern of W2 and nickle with curly Koa wood scales. The second knife has a blade made of soft stainless and nickle which protect a extremely hard VG10 core which I cold forged to break up the soft layer lines and make it look damascus.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm crazy about the twisted lace! WOW!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 25, 2014)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 25, 2014)

Exquisite looking knives !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 25, 2014)

Beautiful Knives. The curl from the Koa looks as if it continues in the blade. That's awesome !!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2014)

Man o man they just keep getting better if that's possible. They are both off the charts - but I'm not sure I've ever seen any kind of folded steel that I like better than that second blade - that really does look like steel burl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow - Those are incredible. That lace pattern is awesome. The Koa goes well with it. Cant even get my head around the folded cold forging, but I like it. 
Inspring work as always Robert!


----------



## bench1holio (Apr 25, 2014)

AWSOME!!!....


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 25, 2014)

Because the VG10 clad steel has 15 layers of soft stainless steel and nickel on each side of the VG10 s/s I took a ball peen hammer and using the ball side I hammered dents all in the bar of steel staying away from the spine side and denting it progressively deeper as I worked toward the blade edge side. If I had not done this it would have been just boring straight lines. When the people from Takefu saw the pattern one the blade last year, they wanted to know what what I had done to create it. Being there was such a language barrier I don't think they ever understood what a ball peen hammer was.
The twisted lace was made from a billet of steel I bought from the maker, Doug Ponzio.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 25, 2014)

Great looking knives Robert. Really like the second knife. So if I understand this correctly this is a san mal composite that is beaten to a pulp to yield a damascus look? Very Cool idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 25, 2014)

The Koa knife is amazing for sure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 26, 2014)

I like that suminagashi steel, and its nice to invent something new. Cant really decide which i like more. That steel on first is also amazing, and the shaping of the handle. Looks comfortable. Nice way of inserting the wood at a angle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 26, 2014)

Another amazing pair of knives! You do beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Both are spectacular knives showcasing the skills and talent of a true bladesmith.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 1, 2014)

Molokai said:


> I like that suminagashi steel, and its nice to invent something new. Cant really decide which i like more. That steel on first is also amazing, and the shaping of the handle. Looks comfortable. Nice way of inserting the wood at a angle.


Tom, we call it a dove tail fit. You never have to worry about the wood coming loose from the bolsters when fit like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Molokai (May 2, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> Tom, we call it a dove tail fit. You never have to worry about the wood coming loose from the bolsters when fit like that.


What tool do you use for cutting it at a angle?


----------



## robert flynt (May 2, 2014)

Molokai said:


> What tool do you use for cutting it at a angle?


I have a disc sander with the the table set to make a 30 degree bevel. With this set up I can consistantly bevel my scales and bolsters. I also have a straight edge clamped to the table get a nice square edge. It's just a cheap version of the expensive table top disc sander Cody just purchased. One thing you must be sure to do if you are going to use liners, is to drill the pin holes in the scales with the liner in place. If you drill the pin holes with out the liner in place it will push the hole in the scales back just enough, when you do put the liners in, the pin holes wont line up with the tang holes. Some makers glue the liners on to the scales first then bevel and drill which is really the best way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RayBell (May 13, 2014)

Beautiful, I wish all you knife makers didn't live so far away. I would love to see how this is done in person.


----------

